# How often are carpenters exposed to asbestos now adays?



## FearfulOfAsbestos (Mar 7, 2008)

I was looking into taking a carpentry class and getting into the field.

How often is there asbestos exposure in carpentry this day in age? I know its less than years ago, but is it still often? Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  How come you are fearful of asbestos...he seems to be a nice enough guy...haha. We have a fellow here named asbestos.
Asbestos is in a lot of remodeling demolition projects usually dated back to the 60's and before. I'm sure you know all about it with your user name. There is always the chance of it around...even on a job with none you can see. You never know who took it out of use in a house where it was used previously. If it was not professionally done there is always a chance it is still kickin around in the basement or crawlspace or walls waiting to be found.
If you where to stay in homes which are in new built areas, you may be able to stay busy. Just forget about building in New England, We have tons of it around.

Good luck in your endevors.


----------



## ToolGuy (Mar 8, 2008)

It depends on the type of work you're involved in. If you do a lot of remodeling work, you'll probably be exposed to it on occasion. If the homes were constructed during asbestose useage, say 1920s thru 1960s, you'll probably see a lot of it.


----------



## FearfulOfAsbestos (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it possible to get a job doing mainly new construction, that could keep me safer from asbestos exposures? Or are those jobs rare to nonexistant in the carpentry field?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 8, 2008)

Yup you could get a job with new construction companies. But the market for those guys is very slow right now. Read a lot of books or take a class before you go looking also. It will put you above the other laborers in the market.
Have you ever thought of becoming a shop rat. Custom cabinet companies and others are always looking for someone to stay in the shop. It will be less pay usually ,however there is no asbestos. Exept maybe in an old shop.


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been exposed to asbestos many, many times over my 58 years of life -- before it was even considered bad. I've not one problem with it yet. I'm sure that some people don't ever have any problem with it and others do -- for whatever reasons. Be cautious but don't let it rule the decisions you make. You might just be leaving your favorite new construction job, step out into the street and get hit by the proverbial beer truck anyway....


----------



## kok328 (Mar 9, 2008)

Your concern is mostly unfounded.  If you run into asbestos on the job, you have the right to walk away until an asbestos abatement program is performed.


----------



## losttool (Jul 15, 2008)

I get calls from flooring and boiler people when they run into asbestos floor tiles and pipe insulation.  They leave until I do the abatement and give them clearance.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Jul 17, 2008)

asbestos is not the only job hazard which's why workmen's comp rate is 2nd just behind roofers in genl res bldg trades as i recall,,, matter of fact, chances're good you'd NEVER see asbestos unless, as previously posted, you specialize in restoring/remodeling older homes.

then again - life, itself, isn't boring


----------



## lynch (Sep 2, 2008)

FearfulOfAsbestos said:


> I was looking into taking a carpentry class and getting into the field.
> 
> How often is there asbestos exposure in carpentry this day in age? I know its less than years ago, but is it still often? Thanks.



In new residential construction, there is no worries. In remodeling a house less than 30 years old, it's minimal. It's mostly in the shingled siding where you see it now days.
lynch


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Oct 3, 2008)

I think everyone has covered it here, but i'll throw in my 2 cents.  If it's something you are passionate about, do it.  

The threat of asbestos shouldn't rule your decision.  There are many ways around working with asbestos so do what you want and worry about the asbestos projects when you get to them.


----------

